# Illustrator...problem with printable area !!!



## sayamish (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello buddies....
                 I'm a very new member of this forum and new to Adobe Illustrator too. I've learnt to design in Illustrator to some extent by going throug online resources. Presently, I'm working on brochure designing. Before commencing the designing work, I had chosen "Letter" for size with CMYK color mode in document setup. Is that choice okay for brochure designing ? 
                And yet more, though the job is not done fully, I tested how it would look like by printing my artwork. In paper, artwork doesn't get printed as it looks in illustrator preview. It prints cutting few cms in left, top, right and bottom sides of the paper due to which full artwork cannot be seen. What's the main problem on that ? Can't I adjust the printable area in Illustrator ? If it can be, how can I do that ? How can I get that printed exactly as it is seen in Illustrator ?Please help me out from this problem. Any sort of suggestion would be highly appreciated . Thanx in advance. Bye.


----------



## biff1of1 (Jul 27, 2005)

A few qustions first.
What type printer are you using? Post Script etc.? Are you in Illustraator CS? Which OS?

You have asked a lot of questions, just be patient and I think we can fix this.

C


----------



## sayamish (Jul 28, 2005)

hey biff1of1....sorry for lots of question in one post......

Yeah....I'm in Illustrator CS....and using Windows XP....

And I'm using the normal printer which we use simply printing from word....ect....

thanx....looking forward to ur suggestion.


----------



## biff1of1 (Jul 28, 2005)

OK - But which type printer? HP, Epson etc???  Is it PS or PCL?  Are you connecting via  usb, parallel, ethernet?

Why did you choose CMYK?  Is it a color doc you are preparing to put on a printing press?

Have you spoken with our friends at Adobe? What did they say? 

XP!!  Your on a Mac help site (just kidding)


----------



## Natobasso (Jul 28, 2005)

Welcome, first off. 

Illustrator is a good vector/drawing program but not the best for layouts, brochures, or text. You'll want InDesign for that. 

However, Illustrator can do a passable job of it. You're experiencing the 1/4" border that Illustrator assumes when printing, and it has to do with your printer settings. Go to Page Set up before you print to see if you can adjust the borders any further.


----------

